

Searching for a Discount? - charlieirish
http://www.squarespace.com/coupons/

======
_lex
I've seen a superior pattern employed elsewhere: a "grab code" hyperlink on
the label of the promocode's text input that brings up a modal or opens a new
tab that promises a 10% (or similar) discount in return for sharing on
twitter/facebook etc. It can solve two problems - people looking for
promocodes can find that tab instead of websites that show your promocodes
while redirecting users to your website with their referral link, AND your
website will get a bit of free publicity.

------
wtn
Squarespace claims: "You won't find a better deal on any third-party site."

This statement is not true; the current offer code on the Back to Work podcast
is for 20% off.

~~~
amvp
And I believe the codes on the TWIT network are not limited to a single term
like this one.

------
Toucan
Very possibly because of this: [http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/12/the-big-
ugly-affiliate-mar...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/12/the-big-ugly-
affiliate-marketing-scam/)

It doesn't look like squarespace offer an affiliate programme right now, but
it seems they did and this is sensible if they'll ever want to again.

------
rtpg
Probably better advice would be to just get rid of coupon code fields
altogether and have special links during sales.

The fields are what trigger most people looking into that in the first place
after all

------
tehwebguy
I wonder if this means the end of their affiliate marketing.

